
The Navy Admits Something Weird Has Been Going on in the Skies - jonathankoren
https://slate.com/technology/2019/04/navy-ufo-reporting-guidelines-nimitz-aliens-military.html
======
runciblespoon
"in the immediate aftermath of the 2004 incident, a video of the encounter was
shared and viewed widely by members aboard the Princeton and Nimitz via an
internal military email system"

I hadn't realized that the US navy possessed wireless email capable of
handling video back in 2004. Seriously though, what's this UFO waffle doing on
a respectable tech blog such as HN.

------
TicTacUFO
The tic-tac UFO:

[https://youtu.be/0Fd6ssvcBoM](https://youtu.be/0Fd6ssvcBoM)

------
RikNieu
I'm suspecting highly experimental drones here. Or a new type of experimental
delivery mechanism. Supersonic drones with warheads. Terrifying thought.

------
machawinka
A try in repeating 60's UFO craze?

